# How often and many should i feed my Asian forest scorpion (H.Longi) 5instar in a week



## bxzel (May 6, 2012)

Title says it all,i only feed him dubia roaches.

And is 1inch full water bowl will drown him?

TIA.


----------



## bxzel (May 7, 2012)

Please answer....


----------



## infinitebohr (May 7, 2012)

What size is the scorpion? I would think once a week would be fine as long as the prey items aren't too big or small, but this is just a generality I have heard thrown around for most scorpions. My flatrock will eat as much as I want to feed it and my emporers will not eat if its full (it just kills the crickets and leaves them lying there...what an ahole).


----------



## bxzel (May 8, 2012)

Its 5instar


----------



## Ludedor24 (May 8, 2012)

1-2 prey items per week roughly the size of the scorpion or smaller


----------

